# sleeve SE cable



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't know of any code in the NEC that covers this. 

However, I once failed an inspection for running NM through brick without some type of sleave over it. It was in an area outside my normal working areas, and I decided it was in my best interest to just fix it rather than ask questions. The inspector passed everything afterwards with no problems and I went on my way. 

I don't think there was any code behind that. Just someone's opinion. That said, I made the right choice because he let me get that reinspected afterwatds on the final and didn't bother me anymore. Sometimes you just gotta play the game.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

AFAIK, the NEC just says cables need to be protected from physical damage. It's up the AHJ to decide if you fulfilled that requirement. If you are unsure, I would ask an inspector before installing.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Coppersmith said:


> AFAIK, the NEC just says cables need to be protected from physical damage. It's up the AHJ to decide if you fulfilled that requirement. If you are unsure, I would ask an inspector before installing.


True enough, it's the inspectors call. You never know when a freight train might be traveling thru that hole in the masonry wall or perhaps an 18 wheeler truck maybe . I'm certain those two events would end up damaging the cable.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

230.50(B)(1):

230.50 Protection Against Physical Damage.
...
(B) All Other Service-Entrance Conductors. All other
service-entrance conductors, other than underground service
entrance conductors, shall be protected against physical
damage as specified in 230.50(B)(1) or (B)(2).

(1) Service-Entrance Cables. Service-entrance cables,
where subject to physical damage, shall be protected by any
of the following:

(1) Rigid metal conduit (RMC)
(2) Intermediate metal conduit (IMC)
(3) Schedule 80 PVC conduit
(4) Electrical metallic tubing (EMT)
(5) Reinforced thermosetting resin conduit (RTRC)
(6) Other approved means

Now, the "other approved means" could literally be the PVC jacket on the SE...but I'm not a resi-inspector.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

They might be requiring it for movement of the building.

I have seen some job specs that call for service conduits passing through concrete or masonry to have a metal sleeve where the conduit can move freely. Note: this is a spec (not a code) and I live in CA and we do have earthquakes. 



> F. Service conduits through foundations or concrete members shall run through metal
> sleeves with adequate clearances for full movement of the conduit. Do not run conduits
> through footings.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

We had to sleeve it when it went thru a sofet on the roof, but not as it went thru the wall. So one place we had to protect the other we did not? I think movement was the key point, going thru the roof it could move but thru wall it was sealed.

Cowboy


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

This was a long time ago but we had an inspector call us for having loomex touching a block wall, we had to put wood behind the wire. He said it was do to chemicals in the grout that would deteriorate the sheathing on the wire?
I think he was full of himself but we put up the wood.

Tim


----------

